# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى العام >  أنصاف الحقائق .. مهالِك !

## هدوء عاصف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أتسمعون عن حق يُراد به باطل ؟

نعم

لديّ العبارت التالية : 

1- ذُكر في القرآن الكريم .. "ويل للمصلين".
2- فقأ عيني ، 
3- رأيته يدخل بيتها ،


* هذه  حقائق 100%  لا يشوبها كذب

ولكن ..

هاكم تتمتها ..

1- ويل للمصلين الذين هم عن صلاتهم ساهون
2- فقأ عيني ، بعد ان فقأت عينيه .
3- رأيته يدخل بيتها برفقة زوجها.


كيف تغيّر المعنى؟
كم من النّاس من حولنا يتقصون الحقائق؟
هل نحن ضحيّة من يقولون الحق بغية باطل !؟
هل هي الحقيقة الكاذبة؟
كيف نتحقق ونكتشف انصاف الحقائق ؟
الا تتجسد هذه الفكرة اجتماعيا واعلاميا وسياسيا وعاطفيا وفي كل المجالات ؟
الا نظلم عندما نحكم بانصاف الحقائق ؟
الا نبرئ متهم بانصاف الحقائق ؟


هذه فكرة تعمدت ان تكون بسيطة جدا جدا ،
وامثلتها ابسط .. 
الا تتفقون معي انه من السهل ان ننخدع ؟
والان .. دوركم 



**الأسئلة الواردة ليست للإجابة .. فقط كونوا مُدركين لأنصاف الحقائق !

*

----------


## الوسادة

و الله يا هدوئة امثلتك راااااااااااااااااااااائعة و الله و بتوصل الفكرة الى عقولنا 

و انا صراحة بحترم الناس اللي بتكمل الحقائق للنهاية و لا تتوقف عند نصفها الأول 

و بيني و بينك لما شفت الأسئلة فكرت انه لازم  نجاوب و طاروا ضبنات عقلي لأنها صعبة بس الحمد لله طلع ما بدها اجابة يعني انت بتحس فينا ( شفت كيف كملت موضوع ) هلأ لو اني جاوبت عالأسئلة بكون ناقدت الموضوع و ما ادركت انصاف الحقائق بس هاد يا صديقي دليل انني بدرك نصف الحقائق هههههههههههههههه ( احكيلي اسكتي ) 


يسلمو هدوئة

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*هديل انتي بتحسي فيي قبل ما احس فيكِ بدليل انك سكتي قبل لأطلب منك تسكتي ههههههه ، فعلا انتي مدركة لأنصاف الحقائق بهنيكِ* 
*لو افترضنا يا هديل انو كل الناس مدركة لأنصاف الحقائق صدقيني ليصير العالم أشبه بالقرية الفاضلة .. بتعرفيها القرية الفاضلة؟* 
*عدم ادراك انصاف الحقائق بإعتقادي سبب في أكثر من 60% من المشاكل اللي بتصير بهالكون .. فكروا فيها .. مزبوط حكيي؟*

----------


## الوسادة

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

كلامك مزبوووووووووط و موزوووووووووووون و عين الله عليه عقييييييييييييد و انت شكلين ما بتحكي

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

بجد هدوء عاصف..كثير مهم انه الواحد يتابع للموضوع حتى اخر رمق وما يقرأ جزء منه ويكتفي
ممكن انه ينظلم ناس كتير بمجرد انه لم نستكمل الواقعة للنهاية
بتمنى انه الناس ما تكتفي بانصاف المعلومات .. بل يتعدوهالأكثر من ذلك

موضوعك واقعي..وحقيقي
دمتَ بخير  :Smile:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
> 
> كلامك مزبوووووووووط و موزوووووووووووون و عين الله عليه عقييييييييييييد و انت شكلين ما بتحكي





*تسلمي هدولة وشكراً لمرورك الحلو*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> بجد هدوء عاصف..كثير مهم انه الواحد يتابع للموضوع حتى اخر رمق وما يقرأ جزء منه ويكتفي
> ممكن انه ينظلم ناس كتير بمجرد انه لم نستكمل الواقعة للنهاية
> بتمنى انه الناس ما تكتفي بانصاف المعلومات .. بل يتعدوهالأكثر من ذلك
> 
> موضوعك واقعي..وحقيقي
> دمتَ بخير



*
**طيب يا ستي خديلك هالقصة واللي صارت معي من شهرين تقريباً ، كنت نازل عالبيادر فطلعت بباص من صويلح وركب معي زلمة ختيار تقريبا عمره 60 سنة ، المهم صرنا أول نزول البيادر ولا بقول الختيار للشفير "نزلني نزلني هان بدي انزل اجيب خبزات لهالولاد" ، الشفير شحط بريك من القهر لإنو قله وقفلي ، اجا لما ناوله الختيار اجرة الباص مسكهن و"طرقهن طرق" بالأرض وصار "يسب الدين" كل فكره انو الختيار بدو الشفير يستناه تا يجيب الخبز ويرجع يطلع معه ، اجا الختيار بقول للشفير "يا زلمة انت مين قلك اني راجع؟ مين قلك استناني؟ انا قلتلك بدي انزل اجيب خبز للولاد ما قلت بدي ارجع اطلع!!" ، قام الشفير انحرج واكتشف مدى تسرّعه واللي خلاه يسب ويغلط ويسخط ..*

*الواحد دايما لازم يتقصى قبل الحكم على الأمور ، بعمره ما كان التسرّع علاج لمشكلة ، التسرع بحد ذاته مشكلة ، إدراك أنصاف الحقائق من اهم الأمور اللي لازم نتعلمها لأهميتها بحياتنا اليومية ..*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

لازم الواحد يسمع لـ الاخر لـ يقدر يُحكم  :SnipeR (27):

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> *
> **طيب يا ستي خديلك هالقصة واللي صارت معي من شهرين تقريباً ، كنت نازل عالبيادر فطلعت بباص من صويلح وركب معي زلمة ختيار تقريبا عمره 60 سنة ، المهم صرنا أول نزول البيادر ولا بقول الختيار للشفير "نزلني نزلني هان بدي انزل اجيب خبزات لهالولاد" ، الشفير شحط بريك من القهر لإنو قله وقفلي ، اجا لما ناوله الختيار اجرة الباص مسكهن و"طرقهن طرق" بالأرض وصار "يسب الدين" كل فكره انو الختيار بدو الشفير يستناه تا يجيب الخبز ويرجع يطلع معه ، اجا الختيار بقول للشفير "يا زلمة انت مين قلك اني راجع؟ مين قلك استناني؟ انا قلتلك بدي انزل اجيب خبز للولاد ما قلت بدي ارجع اطلع!!" ، قام الشفير انحرج واكتشف مدى تسرّعه واللي خلاه يسب ويغلط ويسخط ..*
> 
> *الواحد دايما لازم يتقصى قبل الحكم على الأمور ، بعمره ما كان التسرّع علاج لمشكلة ، التسرع بحد ذاته مشكلة ، إدراك أنصاف الحقائق من اهم الأمور اللي لازم نتعلمها لأهميتها بحياتنا اليومية ..*


صح والله ..ويسلمووو على المثال الحي  :Smile:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*

للـــــــــرفع*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> لازم الواحد يسمع لـ الاخر لـ يقدر يُحكم



*صحيح طوق الياسمين ، بالمناسبة ، وينك؟*

----------

